# show us your seat's!



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

How's about a thread full of interesting seats?
Ill start with my ctr seats









Hope this is in the right section, its not about actual detailing, and my picture is my seats today, not after any detailing


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Seriously. Lol.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like it belongs in my car :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

turbosnoop said:


> How's about a thread full of interesting seats?
> Ill start with my ctr seats
> 
> 
> ...


I sat in a new type R the other week and as nice as they are to sit it when your as tall as me it was a proper pain to get in and out of even with the steering wheel set at its highest position, it did help me to discount it from my buying list though LOL.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Funny you say that as I honestly find this car the hardest to get in of all the cars I've ever had. Firstly the roof is low in relation to the seats (for a hatch). Secondly the seats are built up highly round the edges. Thirdly, I'm scared of wearing the alcantra when I struggle to get in. Fourthly, if you raise the wheel too high you can't see what speed your going. Its a great car otherwise though


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

2016-01-31_07-12-43 by Jamie Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

:doublesho


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow -Jamie-. Bet it's a task just nipping to the shops in that bad boy!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Proper retro and all original....


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Great thread idea. Here are my ST's seats


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

2001 BMW E39 M5. Black/LeMans Blue.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

dholdi said:


>


:lol:
Any pics of the seats in your seat? :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


>


Very witty, :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

182_Blue said:


>


That carbon leather is a mad effect, does it feel like leather?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> That carbon leather is a mad effect, does it feel like leather?


I cant say i notice it TBH, just feels normal to me.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Standard GTC VXR:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Standard GTC VXR:


Lovely looking dog.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely looking dog.
> 
> View attachment 45745


Thanks, was my nanas. Only happy when he's in the front though


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> I cant say i notice it TBH, just feels normal to me.


Is good how they incorporate the pattern into the material. Would love to see the manufacturing process, must go through many stages to get the end result.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

From the new Volvo 







Comfiest seats ever


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

They look nice and plush. I bet sliding in and onto them is an absolute doddle compared to my alcantra


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What model Volvo is that cookiemonster?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

turbosnoop said:


> They look nice and plush. I bet sliding in and onto them is an absolute doddle compared to my alcantra





Andyg_TSi said:


> What model Volvo is that cookiemonster?


Cheers guys yes they are though a bit cheaper than the previous Volvo which was leather all over but these are just leather faced...

It's a 2009 XC70 D5 SE Premium with 156,000 miles on the clock


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Cheers guys yes they are though a bit cheaper than the previous Volvo which was leather all over but these are just leather faced...
> 
> It's a 2009 XC70 D5 SE Premium with 156,000 miles on the clock


156K & the leather still looks fantastic. That is brilliant....I thought it was a new car!!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah it's been around a little haha its predecessor had a similar mileage when I sold it but that being grey leather looked a little worse for wear on the drivers seat.

A friend of mine has just bought an ex Welsh government 2011 S80 which is the same car but fwd and a saloon and it's got 235k on the clock and looks the same inside. They were much better built as this age than they are now IMO 

My DB9 had all sorts of damage on the drivers seat when I got it and it only had 45k on it then, took ages to repair that...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Andyg_TSi said:


> 156K & the leather still looks fantastic. That is brilliant....I thought it was a new car!!


Me too :lol:


----------



## Mpptim (Mar 6, 2016)

First post!









Dodo juice supernatural leather cleaner and dr Beasley's alcantara cleaner

Good stuff


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

:doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This was mine, until I traded it in


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

These are mine I am not first owner so bare with me and didn't yet clean interior this week "sorry"


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

A few more from the collection of Cookie...

The DB9



The CLK



The S40



And no, the handbrake wasn't meant to pull up that far :doublesho

Odd to think I don't own any of them anymore :tumbleweed:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

BMW Comfort seats - electrical fore-and-aft/height/headrest height/side bolster [for when you're 'pushing on' :driver:  ] adjustment, plus three-stage heating, three-stage cooling and built-in *massage* function.

By far and away the *best* seats in any car I've evcer owned - and I've had a few over the years!



















And they're badly in need of a clean , that's on the list for when the weather warms up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I can confirm those are epic seats, had some in a 7 series and by far the best part is the wrap around neck rest.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

4 series with the merino leather










Boxster with full leather pack

I'm pleased to say I only had those pics in my files and no more!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)




----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

My Recaros from the R32.......


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Very very nice


----------

